# Fisher



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Jun 23, 2011)

I've never was a fan of Fisher's. He is one of the worst point guards in the league. The Lakers were still good team during the 2000-2002 campaigns. However, this is a new era that includes good point guard play. Many good point guards such as Chris Paul, Devon Williams, Russel Westbook, etc had field day against the Lakers for the past 3 years. Fisher was never a good defender. His shooting has always been awful. Fisher made clutch shoots in his career AFTER he missed many shoots during the games.

Looking back I will never understand why the Lakers traded Eddie Jones and Nick the quick. Nick was the last good point guard the Lakers had. Both men were traded and the Laker didn't get anything of equal value. 

What do you think about Fisher?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wow...griping about an Eddie Jones trade from 13+ years ago?

Fisher was part of teams that won five championships...he worked out fine. Its a shame the Lakers cant just have an all star at every position


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm a fan. Do I think that he is a good player? Absolutely not. Do I hate the fact that we are consistently getting burned by quick point guards? Clearly. But the man has made enough huge shots and has been the only person that has had a consistent good attititude in the franchise since he's been here. That, along with the fact that he's probably the only Laker that Kobe trusts at the end of games, and I'm happy he's on the roster.

That being said, we need a new starting point guard. Johnny Flynn isn't a stud but even he would be a nice replacement and a change of pace.

I'm all for keeping Fish, but he needs to be coming off the bench at this point. It's about three years overdue now.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

VanillaPrice said:


> I'm all for keeping Fish, but he needs to be coming off the bench at this point. It's about *one year* overdue now.


You wanna give those two 'ships back?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

i still cant believe Fish made that LAYUP (something he sucks at)


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

DaRizzle said:


> You wanna give those two 'ships back?


Nope. I just think that he should be coming off the bench. You can post Fisher videos all day but the fact of the matter is that he has been a below average player since the start of the 2009 season. I think he should still be on the team and finish games, but we need a better point guard going forward.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

VanillaPrice said:


> Nope. I just think that he should be coming off the bench. You can post Fisher videos all day but the fact of the matter is that he has been a below average player since the start of the 2009 season. I think he should still be on the team and finish games, but we need a better point guard going forward.


Well he should have come off the bench but we never had a better option...It worked out well

Blake was supposed to take the starting job and.....yeah...... :whatever:

BTW OP....Those people on the WWF forums are serious when it comes to death threats, Id watch out


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Jun 23, 2011)

VanillaPrice said:


> Nope. I just think that he should be coming off the bench. You can post Fisher videos all day but the fact of the matter is that he has been a below average player since the start of the 2009 season. I think he should still be on the team and finish games, but we need a better point guard going forward.


Fisher has been below average throughout his career. We've needed a better point guard for over a decade. 

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/derek_fisher/career_stats.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

His stats might not be the greatest, but Fisher has been a huge part of the championships we have won. Is it time for him to come off the bench? Absolutely. Does that mean I want the Lakers to get rid of him? No way. 

I do agree that we never should've gotten rid of NVE. **** Del Harris.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

sigh...nevermind


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

RATED-RKOFRANKLIN said:


> Fisher has been below average throughout his career. We've needed a better point guard for over a decade.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/derek_fisher/career_stats.html


That particular "need" hasn't stopped us from winning five championships with Fisher starting. He's hit countless of huge shots over his career and is a great locker room guy. He's no allstar, or even above average player from a purely basketball standpoint, but he's a great guy to have on a team.

Posting a statsheet from NBA.com isn't going to help your argument.


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Jun 23, 2011)

When did he hit huge shoots during the first three championships? To me honest I don't remember any of them. 

A few good shoots do not outweigh the other 95% that is bad play.

You also have to remember during 2000-2002, point guards did not play a huge role like they do today. That's why Fisher poor play was excused. However, this is a new era and his poor play causes a lot more programs with elite point guards.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

RATED-RKOFRANKLIN said:


> When did he hit huge shoots during the first three championships? To me honest I don't remember any of them.
> 
> A few good shoots do not outweigh the other 95% that is bad play.


:laugh:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> But the man has made enough huge shots and has been the only person that has had a consistent good attititude in the franchise since he's been here. That, along with the fact that he's probably the only Laker that Kobe trusts at the end of games, and I'm happy he's on the roster. I'm all for keeping Fish, but he needs to be coming off the bench at this point.


:cheers:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RATED-RKOFRANKLIN said:


> When did he hit huge shoots during the first three championships? To me honest I don't remember any of them.
> 
> A few good shoots do not outweigh the other 95% that is bad play.
> 
> You also have to remember during 2000-2002, point guards did not play a huge role like they do today. That's why Fisher poor play was excused. However, this is a new era and his poor play causes a lot more programs with elite point guards.


Does he not still own the NBA record for best 3 point percentage in a 7 game series going 15-20 versus the Spurs in 2001?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Kenneth really has disappeared if he never even participates in Fisher threads anymore.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Derek needs to do the organization a favor and RETIRE. There is nothing more frustrating than seeing him get burned every single play. Well...actually watching Kwame miss layup after layup was pretty bad, too.


----------

